# SWAP!!! picnik edit for a good drawing Or MANIP!!!



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

I could try in ink but it may turn out cartoony :-|
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

AWESOME!!!! that would be cool  i dont care how it turns out lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bumpy?
ok so forget about the first one, can someone please do one f these ones for me :wink:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

BUMP BUMP!!! lol  anyone wanna make tessy a picture/drawing?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

kk i'll try my hardest! I can't do it in colour though arg!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

EDIT: I'll be able to colour it but it will be a few weeks i need to get the colours in! Also i'm having trouble with drawing you so is it okay if i just draw Tess with tack?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

Well this is it uncoloured! Hope you like it! Had trouble drawing you so I just gave up! lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

AWESOME thanx!!!!!!!!! i love it it is o cute


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh and i forgot to add, just post your pic on this thread and i will edit it with picnik!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

bump???


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wondereing if you have any pictures close up of her head!!! i will draw it for you ~ i am not very good at drawing full bodys!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i got a picture out of tess's barn if thats alright!!! it looks better in real life our scanner made it look worse!!! if you want it coloured i can!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow that drawing is really good


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thanx it is one of my better ones


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here is a photo i took of it don't know of this looks better though!!

sorry i forgot to turn it around


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahahah thanks  If you would like to post a pic here, I will edit it for you


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

alright will do!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thankyou this is pocket and me (caitlin)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok will do it now


----------

